# Project Headless Builds - Purple Burst/Slime Green content!!



## lewis (Apr 3, 2018)

Brand new guitar turned up today to add to my current Purple headless.
Kit guitar someone purchased a while back imported from the USA to Northern Ireland, but fell out of love finishing the project.

Enter me snapping it up for a bargain (£215 incl delivery)!!

New guitar first -

*Pics*

*




*

*































*

*Specs*
Scale: 25-26"
Neck: 5 piece Canadian Maple / Rosewood
Neck Shape: Modern Ergoneck V
Neck Finish: Antique Treated 100% Nitrocellulose Satin Lacquer
Fretboard: Antique Treated Maple
Fretboard Inlay: Glowfrets block
Frets: Jumbo Stainless Steel
Trussrod: Spoke-wheel Adjustment
Body: 2 Piece American Alder (Light-weight)
Body Finish: Open Pore Slime Green 100% Nitrocellulose Satin Lacquer
Pickguard: 3 Ply Mint Green

*The Aim*





(Note I will be using single bridges instead of this Hipshot /\ )

*Purbleburst*

*











*

*Specs*
25.5 inch scale
Roasted Maple neck
Ebony fretboard
Nickel frets
Chrome Hipshot bridge (Ordered - yet to install)
Mahogany Body
Offset dots

*Group shot*

*







*

Got plenty of hardware/Electronics/accessories to buy for both yet.

But at this stage, both guitars as is have cost me about £550, maybe less!.....


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey, that pink one? Is that one of those Chinese 'Grote' guitars I think there called?

I saw one online today I thought looked killer but wasn't sure how it played/sounded and how bad the craftsmanship was on them plus how easy it would be to Mod.

Think I should snag one? Do you enjoy yours?


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

Wolfos said:


> Hey, that pink one? Is that one of those Chinese 'Grote' guitars I think there called?
> 
> I saw one online today I thought looked killer but wasn't sure how it played/sounded and how bad the craftsmanship was on them plus how easy it would be to Mod.
> 
> Think I should snag one? Do you enjoy yours?


Yeah it is.
Ordered through "Asian customised guitars" or something similar, on Aliexpress. Can vouch for them. And they can offer any mods/tweaks you want. I paid $25 extra for ebony etc. Only thing he cant do atm is multiscale and glow in the dark stuff. You can get any colour/veneer top you want though. 

Neck is super straight and it feels nice and solid. Craftmanship is fine considering the low cost. If you do get one, i recommend getting the locking headpiece like ive done post purchase. Its way more stable than the stock non locking one that you felt the strings slip in when doing bends resulting in the occasional ping. 
This completely stopped with the new headpiece.

I am in the process of paying off a brand new chrome hipshot bridge for it i ordered direct. The stock one is ok and does hold its tune well, but i dont like its adjustment and it feels awkward under the hand. 
The hipshot isnt a direct replacement but i believe it will cover up the stock bridges holes and just require new ones being drilled. No big deal and still look neat.

But yeah i really like mine and with a few mods its going to be great. It is obviously not a strandberg and im trying to up my saving pot to get a real one, one day. But until then this is cool.
Neck is just a medium chunky C profile.


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 4, 2018)

lewis said:


> Yeah it is.
> Ordered through "Asian customised guitars" or something similar, on Aliexpress. Can vouch for them. And they can offer any mods/tweaks you want. I paid $25 extra for ebony etc. Only thing he cant do atm is multiscale and glow in the dark stuff. You can get any colour/veneer top you want though.
> 
> Neck is super straight and it feels nice and solid. Craftmanship is fine considering the low cost. If you do get one, i recommend getting the locking headpiece like ive done post purchase. Its way more stable than the stock non locking one that you felt the strings slip in when doing bends resulting in the occasional ping.
> ...



No, I read all 22 pages of your purple Grote thread yesterday after asking you this question, I realize it's not a Strandberg lol I won't open up that can of worms again.

I just didnt read up on how it actually was. I have a nice 7 and and a nice 6 string that I dont want to mess around with so I was thinking of buying a cheap-o guitar to goof around with. I've seen others online with a fanned fret but they seem totally wrong. An extreme angle at the 1st fret and it doesn't go straight until the 24th fret.


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

Wolfos said:


> No, I read all 22 pages of your purple Grote thread yesterday after asking you this question, I realize it's not a Strandberg lol I won't open up that can of worms again.
> 
> I just didnt read up on how it actually was. I have a nice 7 and and a nice 6 string that I dont want to mess around with so I was thinking of buying a cheap-o guitar to goof around with. I've seen others online with a fanned fret but they seem totally wrong. An extreme angle at the 1st fret and it doesn't go straight until the 24th fret.




all the pages? haha wow. You are a better man than me. I never wana read that thread again lol

Yeah they are perfect to mess around with. Excellent little mod platforms. Its why I feel comfortable enough to drill holes and replace bridges with mine haha.

that fan does seem odd haha.
plus the fake strandberg looking logo is a joke.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2018)

Wolfos said:


> No, I read all 22 pages of your purple Grote thread yesterday after asking you this question, I realize it's not a Strandberg lol I won't open up that can of worms again.
> 
> I just didnt read up on how it actually was. I have a nice 7 and and a nice 6 string that I dont want to mess around with so I was thinking of buying a cheap-o guitar to goof around with. I've seen others online with a fanned fret but they seem totally wrong. An extreme angle at the 1st fret and it doesn't go straight until the 24th fret.


that's a half-fan, it actually makes sense as far as not having to have an angled bridge/pickups while still getting some of the ergonomic benefits of a multiscale. Granted if the fan is too extreme it's not comfortable, and that looks like a more extreme spread for a 6 string.


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 4, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's a half-fan, it actually makes sense as far as not having to have an angled bridge/pickups while still getting some of the ergonomic benefits of a multiscale. Granted if the fan is too extreme it's not comfortable, and that looks like a more extreme spread for a 6 string.



That's what it looks like to me, the first few frets look silly while the rest of it isn't bad I'd rather spread it over the whole fretboard with the centre of the fan near the middle of the neck.

If you look at Lewis, his green guitar has a nice fan like I mention but manages to have the straight pickups as well, and a thumb wheel truss rod adjuster I just noticed! Nice!


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

ok, so I think Ive done enough planning/research now to settle on a final setup for the Green one.


*Planned Mods*

EMG 81TWX-R Bridge in Red (81x with a push/pull coil tap with the single coil closer to the neck)
EMG 89X-R Neck in Red (85x with a push/pull coil tap with an single coil built in closer to the neck)
EMG TKO Killswitch on output (already purchased)
Neutrik locking Jack to replace the EMG output
Vinyl Carbon Fibre wrap the pickguard
Red Switch Tip
Graphtech black nut
Hipshot black knobs

Ive re-emailed Hipshot regards to a Bridge Ive seen they offered at one time or another that would be perfect for this build. Will wait and see what they say.

Headpiece I might go ABM if i can catch it when its in stock. They look really cool and different.

so:


----------



## jwade (Apr 4, 2018)

That bridge looks cool, I don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

jwade said:


> That bridge looks cool, I don't think I've seen that before.


just heard back....
they have stopped selling it 

IT WOULD BE PERFECT TOO.
What a damn shame. I hate when companies dont offer custom options like say a pickup company would.
Charge me abit more Hipshot and make that for me...

Going to be stuck needing a Mortgage and buying ABM stuff at this rate haha


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 4, 2018)

hipshot was weird about that bridge. Ormsby was originally going to use it and then hipshot wouldn't make it anymore...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> hipshot was weird about that bridge. Ormsby was originally going to use it and then hipshot wouldn't make it anymore...


ormsby is using it on the goliaths. Perry said that they didn't have enough for all the goliaths in run 4 and needed to outsource parts from the korean portion of hipshot to fill the last couple goliaths without bridges. No idea if perry is telling the truth since hipshot wouldn't magically quit making something they make money off of.


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ormsby is using it on the goliaths. Perry said that they didn't have enough for all the goliaths in run 4 and needed to outsource parts from the korean portion of hipshot to fill the last couple goliaths without bridges. No idea if perry is telling the truth since hipshot wouldn't magically quit making something they make money off of.


also, they done some calculations for me and confirmed their normal headless bridge option (non multiscale) does not have enough room on it to do the fan for the guitar (26-25), so I cant even use the standard option haha.


It really feels like there is not enough big companies, offering headless guitar parts/options. And the options that do exist (ABM etc) are both way too overpriced and barely available. The ABM stuff comes in stock after weeks of waiting, then after a few days it seems is back out of stock again for weeks.

Nightmare.
I mean it looks ok, but Im not sure if I want to trust the cheaper "Guyker" stuff for this particular guitar. I wanted this to be my main touring guitar and was willing to spend the extra money to get hardware more reliable (Abm seems TOO much money however). Hipshot and the products they have sold in the past would have been absolutely ideal. No idea how it makes sense to stop selling said products in this day and age when multiscale and headless guitars are just getting more and more common.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2018)

lewis said:


> also, they done some calculations for me and confirmed their normal headless bridge option (non multiscale) does not have enough room on it to do the fan for the guitar (26-25), so I cant even use the standard option haha.
> 
> 
> It really feels like there is not enough big companies, offering headless guitar parts/options. And the options that do exist (ABM etc) are both way too overpriced and barely available. The ABM stuff comes in stock after weeks of waiting, then after a few days it seems is back out of stock again for weeks.
> ...


look into tengdu, pretty sure it's the same guys that make the guyker crap, but they're about the cheapest option (ran me about 200USD for 8 strings worth of headless single bridges/saddles). Not as good of quality as hipshot or T4M but also significantly cheaper (and heavier than the T4M).
The other option would be buy the hipshot bridge and try to source longer intonation bolts so that you could use it for multiscale. You'd probably have to contact a specialty fastener/hardware store like fastenal.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 4, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ormsby is using it on the goliaths. Perry said that they didn't have enough for all the goliaths in run 4 and needed to outsource parts from the korean portion of hipshot to fill the last couple goliaths without bridges. No idea if perry is telling the truth since hipshot wouldn't magically quit making something they make money off of.



last I remember when I asked him about it...he said that hipshot wasn't making the bridges but the factory that makes a lot of hardware for big names was making the bridge for them.

after much searching on facebook it seems like the hipshot bridge saga is a confusing clusterfuck


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> look into tengdu, pretty sure it's the same guys that make the guyker crap, but they're about the cheapest option (ran me about 200USD for 8 strings worth of headless single bridges/saddles). Not as good of quality as hipshot or T4M but also significantly cheaper (and heavier than the T4M).
> The other option would be buy the hipshot bridge and try to source longer intonation bolts so that you could use it for multiscale. You'd probably have to contact a specialty fastener/hardware store like fastenal.


thanks for this

I have messaged T4m just now just to get quotes on bridge and headpieces as I have no idea what to expect price wise.

Depending on the response, I will then look into Tengdu. Is that an Aliexpress type company or do they have their website etc?

If the latter is awkward to get a hold of and or still quite pricey anyway and the T4M quotes are also really really high, I may aswell just save up and pay the ABM price anyway.

Im hoping T4M come through though so cheers again for suggesting certain brands as I had no clue about some of these.


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> last I remember when I asked him about it...he said that hipshot wasn't making the bridges but the factory that makes a lot of hardware for big names was making the bridge for them.
> 
> after much searching on facebook it seems like the *hipshot bridge saga is a confusing clusterfuck*



THIS /\
what an earth is going on there?. They are a huge hardware brand and they seem to randomly be pulling products and making building and sorting modern guitars, a complete nightmare.

I expected much better customer service/help from them too tbh. Its like?. TAKE MY MONEY FFS. Do they not want orders?.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> last I remember when I asked him about it...he said that hipshot wasn't making the bridges but the factory that makes a lot of hardware for big names was making the bridge for them.
> 
> after much searching on facebook it seems like the hipshot bridge saga is a confusing clusterfuck


basically all run 4 goliaths will have hipshot bridges (other than some lefty models), they'll probably will use OEM bridges on later runs
Here's the info straight from perry himself:














lewis said:


> thanks for this
> 
> I have messaged T4m just now just to get quotes on bridge and headpieces as I have no idea what to expect price wise.
> 
> ...


 this is tengda's website:
http://www.tengda-online.com/en/contact.asp
T4M ran me about 400+USD for 8 bridges/headpieces


----------



## Ivars V (Apr 4, 2018)

Looking forward for Grote hipshot bridge mod. If that works out, maaan, I'd be all over grote.


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> basically all run 4 goliaths will have hipshot bridges (other than some lefty models), they'll probably will use OEM bridges on later runs
> Here's the info straight from perry himself:
> 
> 
> ...



jeez what a complete mess. This could easily ruin them (hipshot). Their rep must be taking a massive dent?.

Also thanks for their website link. Ah ok so yeah in that case, it seems like they will be more than ABM prices.
Looking more and more likely that I should just go that way. 6 AMB singles are around £170. Their headpieces are £15






Might aswell go this way then really.




Ivars V said:


> Looking forward for Grote hipshot bridge mod. If that works out, maaan, I'd be all over grote.



you and me both dude haha.
I will take proper pics too once im at that stage of installation so you can see exactly how it will/wont work etc haha

Seems from preliminary measuring, the Hipshot mounting holes are in a different place to the stock bridge (so just got to drill those new holes) and that the hipshot bridge should also cover the stock bridge holes too so in theory, its win/win


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2018)

lewis said:


> jeez what a complete mess. This could easily ruin them (hipshot). Their rep must be taking a massive dent?.
> 
> Also thanks for their website link. Ah ok so yeah in that case, it seems like they will be more than ABM prices.
> Looking more and more likely that I should just go that way. 6 AMB singles are around £170. Their headpieces are £15
> ...


Hipshot still has massive street cred amongst most luthiers and factories afaik. I don't think a snafu like this is going to be a big deal considering it was less than 20 bridges they messed up on. The overwhelming majority of the 487 ormsby guitars ordered for run 4 will have hipshot bridges.


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Hipshot still has massive street cred amongst most luthiers and factories afaik. I don't think a snafu like this is going to be a big deal considering it was less than 20 bridges they messed up on. The overwhelming majority of the 487 ormsby guitars ordered for run 4 will have hipshot bridges.


thats fair enough.

I guess because it coincided with my poor response from them and lack of options or willingness to help me with something for my guitar, it seemed worse than it was.


----------



## jwade (Apr 4, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> last I remember when I asked him about it...he said that hipshot wasn't making the bridges but the factory that makes a lot of hardware for big names was making the bridge for them.
> 
> after much searching on facebook it seems like the hipshot bridge saga is a confusing clusterfuck



Wait, Hipshot isn't even making their own shit anymore? I've seen a few brands on eBay, Chinese or Korean made, that look dead on to what Gibson, Ibanez, etc etc use. I wonder if hipshot is just having Sung-Il or someone similar make their stuff.


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

ABMs website says they offer custom work!?

HOORAY.

Ive sent them an email asking for quotes on what I was wanting for this guitar.
i.e, a custom angled black bridge plate, that their single bridges can mount to in their correct fan etc for 26-25 inch scale.


----------



## Ivars V (Apr 4, 2018)

lewis said:


> you and me both dude haha.
> I will take proper pics too once im at that stage of installation so you can see exactly how it will/wont work etc haha
> 
> Seems from preliminary measuring, the Hipshot mounting holes are in a different place to the stock bridge (so just got to drill those new holes) and that the hipshot bridge should also cover the stock bridge holes too so in theory, its win/win


Appreciated! I just really want to get a cheap, funky guitar to mod. Too bad money is super tight rn.
Anyway, good luck with modding those!


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

earlier, i spent some time sanding the glow in the dark side blocks. The neck stain was poorly applied in terms of making sure it didnt cover these inlays. They were completely covered which meant they didnt get light in to charge up and therefore didnt glow at all.

Now they are loads better and are clear and glow. First mod/job done haha.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 4, 2018)

jwade said:


> Wait, Hipshot isn't even making their own shit anymore? I've seen a few brands on eBay, Chinese or Korean made, that look dead on to what Gibson, Ibanez, etc etc use. I wonder if hipshot is just having Sung-Il or someone similar make their stuff.



I think they have a Korean factory?
What's interesting about the Goliath bridge is that Perry was able to go directly to their oem and have them make the exact same bridge without going through hipshot.


----------



## lewis (Apr 5, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> I think they have a Korean factory?
> What's interesting about the Goliath bridge is that Perry was able to go directly to their oem and have them make the exact same bridge without going through hipshot.


Does that mean anyone can?


----------



## lewis (Apr 5, 2018)

Right, I have heard back from ABM's order department.

6 ABM black headpieces -







and 6 single bridges -






plus VAT and Delivery is

306.72 Euros/£267.42/$375.75

am i right in thinking i will need to file the string grooves down myself on the the bridges /\ ?
they look like just straight up squared off from the stock picture?

6-8 week delivery time from point of purchase

I might short term try the guyker stuff whilst im waiting for these (unless its actually great)


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 5, 2018)

lewis said:


> jeez what a complete mess. This could easily ruin them (hipshot). Their rep must be taking a massive dent?.



Not bloody likely. Hipshot is absolutely huge in bass-land, and bassists tend to not give two shits about the troubles of guitarists.


----------



## lewis (Apr 5, 2018)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Not bloody likely. Hipshot is absolutely huge in bass-land, and bassists tend to not give two shits about the troubles of guitarists.


i was talking specifically in the custom guitar world only.
And it works both ways.
I dont give a flying fuck what bassists are doing.


----------



## lewis (Apr 5, 2018)

update:

Breakthrough with Hipshot. It seems I may actually be getting a U Turn from them. Seems like they do have and are willing to, sell me what I need after all.

stay tuned.


----------



## lewis (Apr 5, 2018)

anyone got an idea on how to work out what degree my fan might be?
26-25 inch scales.
Hipshot can offer me 11 degree, 18 degrees, 21 degrees and 26 degrees bridges.

Im presuming the smallest one but how do I measure etc to be sure?


----------



## jwade (Apr 5, 2018)

lewis said:


> And it works both ways.
> I dont give a flying fuck what bassists are doing.



First post I read this morning. You've set the bar pretty high for the day


----------



## jwade (Apr 5, 2018)

lewis said:


> anyone got an idea on how to work out what degree my fan might be?
> 26-25 inch scales.
> Hipshot can offer me 11 degree, 18 degrees, 21 degrees and 26 degrees bridges.
> 
> Im presuming the smallest one but how do I measure etc to be sure?



I actually asked this same question ^ very recently, and here was the helpful answer provided:



KnightroExpress said:


> Fretfind does give you the calculated bridge angle, but not in a direct way.... take the number listed in the red box, subtract it from 180. Presto!
> 
> View attachment 59672


----------



## lewis (Apr 5, 2018)

jwade said:


> I actually asked this same question ^ very recently, and here was the helpful answer provided:


ah thanks for that helpful info.

without that piece of info, i just stare at those numbers in the hope they start to mean something. haha


----------



## lewis (Apr 5, 2018)

jwade said:


> I actually asked this same question ^ very recently, and here was the helpful answer provided:


lol it seems like I need a bridge on it already to measure string width at the Bridge. How am I suppose to know that with no bridge on the guitar? lol

Wont give me any angle measurements until that's filled in. Numbers and science like this tends to go straight over my head.


----------



## jwade (Apr 5, 2018)

Hipshot have the multiscale bridges on their site, pretty sure there's a PDF that shows all the measurements including saddle to saddle.

Edit: https://hipshotproducts.com/collect...ucts/6-string-multi-scale-fixed-guitar-bridge

Separate PDFs for each angle^


----------



## warped (Apr 5, 2018)

lewis said:


> am i right in thinking i will need to file the string grooves down myself on the the bridges /\ ?
> they look like just straight up squared off from the stock picture?



The hipshot solo bridges I ordered came with un-grooved saddles - you'll probably have to file the grooves in yourself. Give you the chance to get string spacing perfect if any of your bridges somehow end up a fraction of a mm out.


----------



## lewis (Apr 6, 2018)

warped said:


> The hipshot solo bridges I ordered came with un-grooved saddles - you'll probably have to file the grooves in yourself. Give you the chance to get string spacing perfect if any of your bridges somehow end up a fraction of a mm out.


Thanks for the heads up. Its the solos im after with the angled plates (like on the Ormbsy headless)
Is there any specialist tools to do this?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 10, 2018)

OOOOOO boy that green+red+cf theme reminds me of a Kawasaki sport bike and I am all over this. Hope it works out with the Hipshot bridge for you!


----------



## lewis (Apr 11, 2018)

BlackMastodon said:


> OOOOOO boy that green+red+cf theme reminds me of a Kawasaki sport bike and I am all over this. Hope it works out with the Hipshot bridge for you!


You know it haha.
Love that kind of chameleon/reptile look. I cant wait to get the purple finished so i can crack on with this.

Im waiting to hear back from a guitar parts factory in Korea. They have a bridge plate/single bridge combo that looks perfect for this. Ive had to give up on hipshot for the green headless as they just wont sell/dont offer what i needed for this.
At least i am going to be installing one on the purple.


----------



## warped (Apr 11, 2018)

lewis said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Its the solos im after with the angled plates (like on the Ormbsy headless)
> Is there any specialist tools to do this?



I just used the same nut file(s) I used to file the nut slots.


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 12, 2018)

lewis said:


>



as an owner of a Ibanez BTB bass with that stupid jack I say to you right now, RUN THE F AWAY!... dont, just fuckign dont.

its one of those things that seems great on paper, but the practicality of it its stupid and it would ruin your guitar and cables.

IF you really worried about your cable being pulled out on a gig/practice/home playing... then do what 99% of people do, loop the cable on your strap.... or worse comes to worse, get a right angle jack if you wish.

In order to un-plug your cable from that stupid jack, means you need to both push the red lever and pull the cable, at the same time. Two counteracting actions, one pushing in and other pulling out.... see the problem?..... or you either push with your thumb and pull with your other fingers at same time (weird, can be done, but its weird AF), or you need to use two hands for it.... and most of the time you are flipping up the guitar/bass so you can have the right access to execute the manoeuvre. And to finish it all its not a smooth action by any means, its not a *click* when you push the red button and your cable is free... so you always end up pulling harder on your cable as it always gets "stuck"... end result, your cable tips eventually get fucked as both my dimarzio cables currently are after only playing at home

dont, just dont



lewis said:


> anyone got an idea on how to work out what degree my fan might be?
> 26-25 inch scales.
> Hipshot can offer me 11 degree, 18 degrees, 21 degrees and 26 degrees bridges.
> 
> Im presuming the smallest one but how do I measure etc to be sure?



if you dont know your numbers right now then you bitting a bigger size than you can chew, or you just need to sit down and start crunching numbers. The angle of the bridge depends on both the scale lenghts you wish to use and the position of the "parallel fret". You should have all this info first before even start searching for the right bridge for you.

I recommend you to first get your calculations first before even starting to order parts and chopping any wood. Decide on a scale lenght for the high and low, then decide on a parallel position, that would give you the bridge and pickups angles


----------



## lewis (Apr 12, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> as an owner of a Ibanez BTB bass with that stupid jack I say to you right now, RUN THE F AWAY!... dont, just fuckign dont.
> 
> its one of those things that seems great on paper, but the practicality of it its stupid and it would ruin your guitar and cables.
> 
> ...



good to know it can be a pain in the ass with cables.

I did say further along in here though, that
1) I would be using my Line 6 g10 wireless with it so the feature about making cables not get pulled out or Locking whatever is moot. The G10 lasts 8 hours before the battery dies.

2) the hole already made in the body for the jack is quite large and this would fill that nicely whilst also eliminating the need to find a separate jack plate

3) Aesthetics haha

the guitar will be my main gigging axe and I will never be using a cable live with it so I guess, seeing as your biggest complaints about it (rightfully so) is how annoying it is with cables, it seems like for my application, it could be useful?

Also, I know now the degree on the bridge is 11 degrees and the fan is 26 inch - 25 inch


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 12, 2018)

no worries, you ve been warned  hahahaha I just despite the thing with all my soul hahaha


----------



## lewis (Apr 13, 2018)

update:
Today, I made my last payment on the hipshot bridge for the Purple burst headless.
So when it arrives, I will get plenty of installation pictures etc.


----------



## lewis (Apr 13, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> no worries, you ve been warned  hahahaha I just despite the thing with all my soul hahaha


I presume you have replaced it? haha


----------



## Dcm81 (Apr 13, 2018)

This isn't going fast enough Lewis! I want moar progress pics dammit!


----------



## Winspear (Apr 13, 2018)

I never had any issue with those locking jacks. You just push the button with your index finger or thumb (depending on jack orientation) and pull the cable with the rest of your hand 
That said, it didn't seem to lock my Planet Waves Cable Station cables in place at all for some reason, and was as such fairly loose with them.
Like I said, the jack is super easy to use, so I don't understand that complaint. But given the aesthetic downside of it too (in my opinion) I'd just cable through the strap as advised.


----------



## lewis (Apr 13, 2018)

Dcm81 said:


> This isn't going fast enough Lewis! I want moar progress pics dammit!



haha I know tell me about it. Combination of my band paying for studio time next weekend and other expenses to sort out a small window/damp issue at my practice room, has set back these projects slightly.
I have been able to finish the Hipshot chrome headless bridge order. So that will arrive this week and updates on the Purple burst will be under way.




Winspear said:


> I never had any issue with those locking jacks. You just push the button with your index finger or thumb (depending on jack orientation) and pull the cable with the rest of your hand
> That said, it didn't seem to lock my Planet Waves Cable Station cables in place at all for some reason, and was as such fairly loose with them.
> Like I said, the jack is super easy to use, so I don't understand that complaint. But given the aesthetic downside of it too (in my opinion) I'd just cable through the strap as advised.



yeah I mean I understand the complaints people have with cables. I do. And Ive read enough of them online for it to be a genuine issue, however, for my uses as a strictly wireless player and with the needs I have (Practical and Aesthetic) this jack makes alot of sense for me on the green headless project.
As long as I can make it work with the EMG wires (which is seems likely)


----------



## lewis (Apr 13, 2018)

So with my Hipshot bridge on the way, I decided to strip down the purple headless.
Im going to be selling the stock bridge for like £20 incl headpiece if anyone is interested (postage extra).

I test fit a spare EMG 81 I have in the pickup routes, and those fit perfectly with no routing needed so thats a huge plus. Cleaned up the board and let some lemon oil hydrate the board.

Also I always copper tape the cavities for neatness. (I know you dont need to with EMGs but I do it as part of my guitar maintenance routine now plus tradition etc)

Anyone good with wood? Does this body wood look like Mahogany?









got the pickup route shielded and added some to the back of the cavity plate /\


----------



## lewis (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## crackout (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes, ABM comes without grooves.


----------



## lewis (Apr 13, 2018)

crackout said:


> Yes, ABM comes without grooves.


thought as much.

Im trying hard to get hold of some (not ABM) Ive found in Korea via a UK distributor of hardware in general.
They look better to me and come with a thin,angled, mounting plate.

Hopefully that pays off.
Ive also found a place that sells headles stuners in different colours. Meaning GREEN TUNERS -


----------



## jwade (Apr 13, 2018)

I’m thinking that might be khaya (sometimes called African Mahogany).


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 13, 2018)

lewis said:


> I presume you have replaced it? haha



I just learned to live with it. ITs an Ibanez production bass, I dont want to bring down the price of it by replacing stuff as its not a standard size output jack thing. If Im not wrong its a whole different shape



Winspear said:


> I never had any issue with those locking jacks. You just push the button with your index finger or thumb (depending on jack orientation) and pull the cable with the rest of your hand
> That said, it didn't seem to lock my Planet Waves Cable Station cables in place at all for some reason, and was as such fairly loose with them.
> Like I said, the jack is super easy to use, so I don't understand that complaint. But given the aesthetic downside of it too (in my opinion) I'd just cable through the strap as advised.



well if your cable doesnt really locks into place, then yeah the thing is working as a regular normal jack so you wont have any issues. But my cables get "stuck" in there. The button is reaaaly hard to push in, and when you do it doesnt really release the cable 100% its like it still leaves a grip into it, so you have to pull harder to get the cable out, plus theres never a "click" point when you press the button,

and yeah like you said you need to use your thumb to press the button and the rest of the hand to pull, so its a counteractive awkward motion, and one that usually you have to flip the bass/guitar up so you can see and reach the right position..... instead of jsut simply pulling out the cable normally with two fingers like any other guitar out there


----------



## lewis (Apr 14, 2018)

Chrome Hipshot bridge is here!!!
Wow I love this thing.
Im gutted I could not get them to sell me an angled black one for the green project but still. Going to look great on this purple guitar.
Will get plenty of pictures today whilst I try installation.


----------



## lewis (Apr 14, 2018)

Got it installed.

Works PERFECTLY. Covers the stock bridge holes fine and leaves plenty of space for its new holes to be drilled. Look at it!. So pretty!
does 25.5 inches no problem.


----------



## lewis (Apr 14, 2018)

just ordered a stereo neutrik barrel jack input and some new chrome strap buttons.

next purchases will be to finish my fan fret 6 string harley benton.


----------



## lewis (Apr 15, 2018)

@Dcm81 this better? /\ haha


----------



## jwade (Apr 15, 2018)

Heyo, none of the original posted pictures are showing up anymore


----------



## lewis (Apr 15, 2018)

jwade said:


> Heyo, none of the original posted pictures are showing up anymore


I know.
Postimage who has been great for years went down for a few days over a dispute or something.
Has meant that some images were pulled.
Think they are slowly getting fixed.


----------



## jwade (Apr 15, 2018)

Ah dang.


----------



## Dcm81 (Apr 16, 2018)

lewis said:


> @Dcm81 this better? /\ haha


  Much better, keep em coming!


----------



## lewis (Apr 17, 2018)

had to purchase a small sheet of 3mm thick aluminium to act as a height extension on the hipshot bridge.
Just because the tuners that stick out the back, at the 25.5 scale needed for it to intonate properly, are touching the body and will grind into the finish when tuning. Hadnt noticed this until I just done a test string fit.

So what Im going to do is remove the bridge, draw around it on this sheet of aluminium. Cut and file it to the same shape as the hipshot bridge, drill the screw holes through it, and re attach it all with this sandwiched between the guitar body and the hipshot.

Then hopefully I would have boosted height enough to have the tuners clear the body.

If not then I have only spent £1.65 on the sheet of aluminium so.


----------



## Ivars V (Apr 18, 2018)

lewis said:


> Got it installed.
> 
> Works PERFECTLY. Covers the stock bridge holes fine and leaves plenty of space for its new holes to be drilled. Look at it!. So pretty!
> does 25.5 inches no problem.



Are you going to drill holes for string ferules through the body?


----------



## lewis (Apr 18, 2018)

Ivars V said:


> Are you going to drill holes for string ferules through the body?



you dont need to buddy 
the hipshot bridge is top loading with restrings -


----------



## Lemons (Apr 18, 2018)

@lewis I just saw a comment Perry Ormsby made about selling their Hipshot bridge in the near future, I'm not sure if they plan to make them at other angles but it might be worth a shot asking about them.


----------



## lewis (Apr 18, 2018)

Lemons said:


> @lewis I just saw a comment Perry Ormsby made about selling their Hipshot bridge in the near future, I'm not sure if they plan to make them at other angles but it might be worth a shot asking about them.


oooh dayumn.

Thanks for the heads up. The solo bridges they do use on the goliath models do require routing which I cant do and is a bit of a bummer but if they are selling anything along the lines of the models made for Kiesel, then I will want one ASAP.

I will give them an email and see whats what.
Cheers dude


----------



## lewis (Apr 18, 2018)

New chrome strap buttons and Neutrik stereo barrel jack have turned up today. (It was supposed to be stereo but there does appear to only be 2 prongs coming out the back?. Is that right? I expected 3?)







you can see in these pictures how the tuners slightly touch/grind the body when tuning. So hopefully raising the bridge 3mm in height will solve this issue.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 18, 2018)

Yeah a stereo (TRS) jack should have 3 or even 4 prongs (often there will be a fourth for the body/housing so you can ground it or whatever


----------



## lewis (Apr 18, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Yeah a stereo (TRS) jack should have 3 or even 4 prongs (often there will be a fourth for the body/housing so you can ground it or whatever


there is a "prong" which Im asuming is the grounding point.
I will take some pics tonight (in the UK. Here currently its 13:33)

I have found EMG solderless all in options and that is only on just 2 prongs? -


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 18, 2018)

I think the green wire prong is behind the white. You can see a little bit of the second black heat shrink bit sticking out on the right.


----------



## lewis (Apr 18, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I think the green wire prong is behind the white. You can see a little bit of the second black heat shrink bit sticking out on the right.


yeah you are right.

Ive emailed the shop. They may have sent the wrong one by mistake.


----------



## lewis (Apr 19, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I think the green wire prong is behind the white. You can see a little bit of the second black heat shrink bit sticking out on the right.


this is what mine looks like. I mean its advertised online everywhere as being "Stereo" ?





2 prongs and that weird hook shaped prong on the right?. Does this look like a stereo one?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 19, 2018)

ohh. 

The "hook" is your ground. I'm guessing the long prong is tip and the other is ring. Test em with a multimeter first though. (plug a mono cable in. The "ring" will be connected to ground when a mono cable is plugged in and not when it isn't)

This kind of setup is made to be wired to a cable, typically (I think). You'd wire a twisted pair to the two prongs and crimp the hook around the shield and ground wire.


----------



## lewis (Apr 19, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> ohh.
> 
> The "hook" is your ground. I'm guessing the long prong is tip and the other is ring. Test em with a multimeter first though. (plug a mono cable in. The "ring" will be connected to ground when a mono cable is plugged in and not when it isn't)
> 
> This kind of setup is made to be wired to a cable, typically (I think). You'd wire a twisted pair to the two prongs and crimp the hook around the shield and ground wire.


Im hoping the EMG solderless metal spade connector things can be slightly widened if needs be and made to slip over the corresponding prong on the Jack. Might do a little wrap of insulation tape around each one to better protect each connection. Are we thinking that will work?


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 19, 2018)

lewis said:


> oooh dayumn.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. The solo bridges they do use on the goliath models do require routing which I cant do and is a bit of a bummer but if they are selling anything along the lines of the models made for Kiesel, then I will want one ASAP.
> 
> ...


those bridges were used on the first 3 custom Goliaths as they didnt have anything else. The GTRs (and prob future customs) use a special Hipshot bridge made for them only, similar to the Kiesel, but different. Check my NGD post on the 7 string sub-forum to see the bridge


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 19, 2018)

lewis said:


> Im hoping the EMG solderless metal spade connector things can be slightly widened if needs be and made to slip over the corresponding prong on the Jack. Might do a little wrap of insulation tape around each one to better protect each connection. Are we thinking that will work?



If you can get a solid connection it should work. If there is any play in them though, you will get crackle in your output as they wiggle.

Best bet is a soldering iron, tbh.


----------



## lewis (Apr 27, 2018)

small update:

Seeing as the tuners were grinding on the body, I had to raise the height of the bridge slightly so they cleared the body.
I bought a sheet of A5 black Perspex, traced around the bridge and then cut and filed/sanded by hand until it was a neat finish.

Here is how that looks (and its worked like an absolute charm)


----------



## MysticNetherlands (Apr 27, 2018)

You're a bit of a genius I must say....


----------



## lewis (Apr 27, 2018)

MysticNetherlands said:


> You're a bit of a genius I must say....


Haha thank you 

it took me ages to file it so Its nice hearing it was worth it.

Im going to be installing a Bareknuckle Impulse set in this guitar with push/pull that will look like this -







I may get Chrome covered Juggernauts instead though /\
Still making up my mind.


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 27, 2018)

Interesting solution....but are you sure thats not going to raise the bridge to much? Are you still going to be able to set the action low enough to be comfortable?

Either way its cool watching your projects morph!


----------



## lewis (Apr 27, 2018)

downburst82 said:


> Interesting solution....but are you sure thats not going to raise the bridge to much? Are you still going to be able to set the action low enough to be comfortable?
> 
> Either way its cool watching your projects morph!


I will get a set of strings on soon (even with no pickups in...be cool to play unplugged in the evenings whilst watching TV) and take some pictures.

I have to be honest, I have not really given it any proper thought other than looking by eye and going "yeah that still looks like it will get low enough"

theoretically it should be fine because the stock bridge stood taller than the hipshot. But lets wait and see haha.


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 27, 2018)

lewis said:


> I will get a set of strings on soon (even with no pickups in...be cool to play unplugged in the evenings whilst watching TV) and take some pictures.
> 
> I have to be honest, I have not really given it any proper thought other than looking by eye and going "yeah that still looks like it will get low enough"
> 
> theoretically it should be fine because the stock bridge stood taller than the hipshot. But lets wait and see haha.



Either way its proof of concept, if it does wind up being to high you can always redo it with a thinner piece of material.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 27, 2018)

If nothing else you can shim the neck at a slight angle to get a low enough action.


----------



## lewis (Apr 28, 2018)

downburst82 said:


> Either way its proof of concept, if it does wind up being to high you can always redo it with a thinner piece of material.



Ok so from body to top of fretboard stands 7mm (this is excluding fret height actually), and from body to top of Hipshot with saddle at 100% flat is 10mm

so based on that, a Lowest action of around 3mm - maybe lower factoring in frets. Does that seem good? (I dont normally have super low action because Im not good enough with setups to avoid fretbuzz haha)


----------



## lewis (Apr 28, 2018)

@downburst82 

I quickly took a string off one of my other guitars and done a test fit with the saddle totally flat.
It was hard to capture, but the action is fine  perfect infact so thats a bonus haha.


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 28, 2018)

Ya that's not to bad, I personally would prefure to have a bit more range to go lower but if its perfect for you that what matters.


----------



## Omzig (Apr 29, 2018)

You could you try getting some thicker washers to push the tuning barrels out a little more? if it was mine id just route out a mm or 2 from the edge and reclear

I just got the tremolo version of this bridge (my bro picked in up on a trip to sunny FL) and it's very nice,only thing i think that's lacking on it is the tuning barrel bolts,they are very thin & IMO they need beefing up a bit.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 29, 2018)

You’re going to have to get a ground wire to that bridge now that you’re going with passives.


----------



## lewis (Apr 29, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> You’re going to have to get a ground wire to that bridge now that you’re going with passives.


Oh yeah good heads up.
Thats going to be no issue though i presume. Wedged between the perspex and the bridge?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 29, 2018)

lewis said:


> Oh yeah good heads up.
> Thats going to be no issue though i presume. Wedged between the perspex and the bridge?


Correct. No issue; just a reminder as it’s easy to overlook if you’re used to active pickups.


----------



## lewis (Apr 30, 2018)

done a test restring/fitting etc.

Thinking of going for white pickups (Bareknuckle Impulse) so used my white EMG as a "dummy" just to see what it would look like.

Thinking of adding the hipshot low profile headpiece to replace the locking headpiece Ive got on atm. It would make the truss rod more easier accessible and the neck does need an adjustment.


----------



## lewis (May 4, 2018)

update:

ive put in an order with BTN Music here in the uk (Hipshot distributor) for the Hipshot chrome locking headpiece.
It provides better truss rod access than the stock plate.
I may need to fill the stock screw holes but with some toothpicks, wood glue and sand paper, im sure thats an easy fix.


----------



## lewis (May 8, 2018)

Whilst I wait for the Hipshot headpiece to come in, I figured I would get some proper outdoor shots whilst the UK has beautiful weather, to show what the finish looks like in sunlight.

( the input jack is there short term as this has routing for a barrel jack and Im using an EMG until I can afford the Bareknuckle Impulse set )


----------



## lewis (May 19, 2018)

ordered a spare maple fretboard neck with maple fretboard for the Purple headless.
Can mix and match when I get bored haha.

Done a mockup -


----------



## Omzig (May 19, 2018)

Dig that maple mock up (id kill the fb dots though)

btw what did BTN Music knock you for the retainer if you don't mind me asking ? i just got the headless hitspot trem version of your bridge from a US distro but i skipped the retainer as they wanted $90/£70 for one....


----------



## lewis (May 19, 2018)

Omzig said:


> Dig that maple mock up (id kill the fb dots though)
> 
> btw what did BTN Music knock you for the retainer if you don't mind me asking ? i just got the headless hitspot trem version of your bridge from a US distro but i skipped the retainer as they wanted $90/£70 for one....


do you mean the headpiece?
mines costing me more than £70 dude haha
Im sure he said its £80+ incl postage  haha

its just been finished getting plated at hipshot. I should have it next week. So yeah, you are saving money on me even at £70 (if its the headpiece you were talking about)


----------



## lewis (May 20, 2018)

Omzig said:


> Dig that maple mock up (id kill the fb dots though)
> 
> btw what did BTN Music knock you for the retainer if you don't mind me asking ? i just got the headless hitspot trem version of your bridge from a US distro but i skipped the retainer as they wanted $90/£70 for one....


oh also, the neck has already shipped now man. Not sure why I didnt think to ask for a blank board instead. Ah well. The dots dont annoy me or anything but it would have been cool to be a blank maple board.

never mind haha


----------



## lewis (May 29, 2018)

oh nice, my new maple fretboard/neck has arrived in the UK, cleared customs and is apparently out for delivery today. Awesome. Lets hope it arrives safe and sound.

I will grab some pictures of it. I probably wont have time to install it today however.
I can then measure up the drilled side dot holes and order some Luminlay side dots.

Im still waiting for Hipshot on the headpiece. Because they had to get a batch completely made up from scratch and then chrome plated, its taken alot longer than dealing with them usually does.
Lets hope I get it this week.


----------



## lewis (May 29, 2018)

Arrived in perfect condition. And looks very, very nice. I think it suits the purple way more than the ebony board does as it makes the colour pop more to the eye.
Luminlays in this are going to be sweeeeet.


----------



## lewis (Jun 1, 2018)

Had to sand it down a it to fit in the heel but now its super snug.
i realised once it was in, I dont have any appropriate drill bits so Ive ordered some plus new chrome screws and neck ferrules to match the chrome theme (also that now means that all screws it shipped with, would have been replaced by higher quality ones)

Ive ordered some blue/black luminlay side dots for it too and the recharge LED torch.

still waiting for Hipshot on the headpiece (over a month now...thanks for that Hipshot


----------



## lewis (Jun 16, 2018)

Long awaited updates.

Got the luminlays in today  and the hipshot headpiece is finally in the UK.
Im getting it Tuesday.


----------



## lewis (Jun 16, 2018)

Forgot to add i did drill the new neck holes today and fit the neck with new chrome screws and chrome ferrules too just to do a test fit.
Fits and looks great.


----------



## lewis (Nov 26, 2018)

so after what felt like nearly a year of searching for bridge pieces that will work with my GOC headless without the need to rout, I saw Rondomusic are doing their own headless bridges.

Fast track to today (15 days after ordering) they arrived from the USA > UK

I have got the black hipshot headpiece all ready to go aswell -

(Purple Headless got pushed back behind this project as I ruined the neck so need a new one)


----------



## crackout (Nov 27, 2018)

Hm, this bridge does not look comfortable at all (muting etc.).
Also, what's that smudge on the one bridge piece?


----------



## lewis (Nov 27, 2018)

crackout said:


> Hm, this bridge does not look comfortable at all (muting etc.).
> Also, what's that smudge on the one bridge piece?


Literally just a fingerprint where i handled it.


----------



## lewis (Dec 6, 2018)

whilst my Fender is drying, Ive been doing some work on my GOC headless now all the hardware is in.

Sanding back the weird brown stain back to nice Maple. Ordered a 0.6mm maple shim to make sure the neck pocket is still nice and tight after some sanding.
Once its all off, Im going in with a clean of white spirit, then some wood bleach on little areas that seem like there is a bit of the brown left I couldnt get to. (next to the frets for example)


















Needs a new black Tusq XL nut with string spacing that matches the Hipshot headpiece too.


----------



## lewis (Dec 10, 2018)

new mockup and Ive added a few coats of Finishing oil to the neck/fretboard to give it a nice amber colour and a nice shine.


----------



## lewis (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## lewis (Dec 15, 2018)

Fishman Moderns arrived


----------



## lewis (Mar 28, 2019)

I am bumping this from the death because I realised that Ibanez necks fit in the heel of the purple headless (strandberg copy) - and I needed a new neck to get that finished off.

NOW here is the question - can I take an Ibanez neck, and literally remove the headstock (carefully) and turn it into a headless guitar neck? Is a zero fret necessary on headless's? (because obv there wouldnt be one)

and is there a way to do it and still keep the truss rod access accessible?

thanks guys

Edit: Im thinking the ABM single headless headpiece's in a line at an angle just before the truss rod hole - and then a good Tusq XL nut, would just work fine?


----------



## StevenC (Mar 29, 2019)

lewis said:


> I am bumping this from the death because I realised that Ibanez necks fit in the heel of the purple headless (strandberg copy) - and I needed a new neck to get that finished off.
> 
> NOW here is the question - can I take an Ibanez neck, and literally remove the headstock (carefully) and turn it into a headless guitar neck? Is a zero fret necessary on headless's? (because obv there wouldnt be one)
> 
> ...


Yes, you can do this. There is no necessity for a zero fret, provided the nut is cut properly and doing its job. Find where the truss rod ends and cut somewhere past that. If there is space for your string clamps between the nut and the truss rod, put the clamps there, if not put them after the truss rod, but you'll need to squeeze past the strings for adjustments.

Probably the best plan is to put the neck on and see where the string clamps can be fitted on the headstock, and cut down from there.


----------



## lewis (Sep 20, 2019)

ok necrobump

I have the idea to use an Ibanez neck that has a locking nut route and to really ensure stability when I turn the neck into a headless, can I add single string locking pieces above it (so double locking)

I know would say whats the point, but I hit the strings really hard live and ive heard stories that the usual floyd nut style locking system for headless guitars, isnt always enough and the string either slip through etc or cause general issues.

I use elixirs and they dont offer double ball ends either so double locking seems like a sound idea just for peace of mind?

So this nut - 






then behind it something like this - 






Might seem overkill but obviously would it solve my potential fears of one system failing?

I already have the Hipshot Headless bridge in chrome on the guitar.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 20, 2019)

lewis said:


> ok necrobump
> 
> I have the idea to use an Ibanez neck that has a locking nut route and to really ensure stability when I turn the neck into a headless, can I add single string locking pieces above it (so double locking)
> 
> ...


That wouldn't really be any benefit. The point and value of a double locking system is that it locks the part of the string you're using. That's why adding locking tuners to a double locking system doesn't add anything, you're locking a part of the string that isn't important for tuning stability.

So if you had something like an Ibanez Edge FX and a locking nut you could probably safely have a double locking headless system, but this wouldn't provide any extra stability than the locking jut on its own. Also, if you're mitigating for an FU Tone titanium nut to fail, you're mitigating for user error.


----------



## lewis (Sep 20, 2019)

StevenC said:


> That wouldn't really be any benefit. The point and value of a double locking system is that it locks the part of the string you're using. That's why adding locking tuners to a double locking system doesn't add anything, you're locking a part of the string that isn't important for tuning stability.
> 
> So if you had something like an Ibanez Edge FX and a locking nut you could probably safely have a double locking headless system, but this wouldn't provide any extra stability than the locking jut on its own. Also, if you're mitigating for an FU Tone titanium nut to fail, you're mitigating for user error.



Ah thats awesome. So i can literally just have the FU tone nut at the top of a neck. Saw the headstock off just past it, lightly sand the area to get a smoother finish - and call it a day?


----------



## StevenC (Sep 20, 2019)

lewis said:


> Ah thats awesome. So i can literally just have the FU tone nut at the top of a neck. Saw the headstock off just past it, lightly sand the area to get a smoother finish - and call it a day?


Yeah, if that's what you're going to do, be sure to lock the pads down tight, but otherwise you'll be OK.


----------



## lewis (Apr 28, 2020)

Bumpty Bump

Hipshot doesnt work. It would only work where its sitting and thats too far back for a 25.5 scale guitar.
So Im going to have to use it for something else, or sell it on. Currently that sits more around 27inch intonation. This neck is only 25.5

Ive got Chrome Guyker headless stuff on the way and the fine tuners on those, stick up slightly at an angle. Meaning they dont need routs or spaces around them to work as they always have clearance from the guitars top.

So I can install them much closer to the Pickup rout to get that 25.5 scale intonation to work.

Long term I will do a neck swap on this (has around a 55mm neck pocket) but for now, its more than useable.


















Ive also bought the guyker bridges in black too so I can also get the Slime Green headless finished too.


----------



## lewis (May 16, 2020)

Guyker bridges on:


----------

